# الضغط التنافذي



## kadhim ali (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الضغط التنافذي osmosis pressure 
ويمكن تمثيله بالمعادلة التالية:

Π=CRTΛ
CΛ= فرق التركيز مول/متر مكعب 
R = ثابت الغاز 8.134 جول/(مول*K) 
T= درجة الحرارة المطلقة 

مثال على ذلك 
محلول تركيز المذاب 100 كغم/م3 ودرجة حرارة 300 K والمركب له العدد الكتلي MOLER MASS 0.50 كغم /مول

Π= 100/0.05* 300* 8.13=500000باسكال=50 بار 

هنا ممكن ان نستنتج التالي 
ان Π 
FOR COMPOUND OF MOLER MASS 0.5KG/MOL►=5BAR ​​ ========================== 5KG/MOL►=0.5BAR​​ ========================== 50KG/MOL►=0.05BAR​​​​من الواضح ان الجزيئات ذات الاعداد الكتلية الواطئة (الصغيرة) ذات قيمة عالية للضغط التنافذي وهي تثبت بواسطة التغير بالتركيز والعكس صحيح 
ولكون تركيز المذاب يعتدمد جزئيا على سرعة جريان الماء من خلال الفتحات والتي تعتمد على اللزوجة ودرجة الحرارة والتي بدورها تغير اللزوجة وكذلك جزيئا على التركيز Cm للسائل الملامس للغشاء والذي بنفسة يعتمد على التركيز الكلي (المكافيء) للمذاب Ce) ) في السائل المراد معالجتة كما في المعادلات

​Cm=ψ Ce​حيث ψ هو معامل القطبية polarization coefficient 

اذن ψ=Cm/Ce
وبالتالي فان ψ عامل القطبية يجب ان يقل الى ادنى قيمة عند الانجراف او المسح ( scavenging ) كطريقة مؤثرة وفعاله ممكنة الحدوث على سطح الغشاء لحمل او جرف اودفع الاملاح المركزة للمذاب والجسيمات المتراكمة بسبب الضغط كما في الرسم المرفق


حيث ان x layer هي المسافة بين التركيزين وان Cp هو تركيز المنتج والمربع المخطط هو الغشاءmembrane 

ادناه جدول للضغوط التنافذية لبعض الاملاح في المحاليل 

o.p bar​Con. g/l​Salt​27.8​35000​NACL​0.79​1000​NACL​0.42​1000​NA2SO4​0.25​1000​MGSO4​0.58​1000​CACL2​0.89​1000​NAHCO3​O.67​1000​MGCL2​​​​ 


​​​​


----------



## aboyasersy (31 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور
على المعلومات


----------



## مهندس بترول مصري (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جدا على المجهود الرائع وفقنا الله واياكم


----------



## mohalrubaie (20 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا استاذ


----------



## م باسل وردان (10 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوورررررررررررررررررررررر
بارك الله فيك


----------

